# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  VENTA DE MAIZ MORADO

## vilmare

Estimados y Estimadas,
Reciban el saludo de una novata en agricultura. Hace unos cuantos meses atras (un grupo del que formo parte) emprendimos la aventura de sembrar 6 has. de maiz morado por la zona de Supe, hoy estamos a punto de cosechar de manera que estamos buscando compradores, les agradecere mucho me orienten sobre la comercializacion de este producto. 
Mucho agradecere cualquier tipo de informacion, mi correo es ruizescurra@hotmail.com 
Saludos. 
Vilma Ruiz.Temas similares: VENDO MAIZ MORADO maiz morado Siembra de Maiz Morado vendo maiz morado en chacra Artículo: Exigen protección para el maíz morado

----------


## casilla666

HOLA VILMA :yo estoy muy ineresado en comprarte tu cosecha de maiz morado llamame al nextel 602*4251
 gracias   
luis casilla

----------


## SantAntonio

Hola Vilma,    
   Yo soy un novato en la agricultura. Hay unos cuantos meses Estoy buscando semillas de Perú, como el maíz morado. ¿Me podrías vender?
 Yo vivo en Francia. aquí está mi dirección de correo electrónico: dolitani@orange.fr 
 gracias por su ayuda.

----------


## JulioCesarMaízMorado

Soy Empresario Mayorista de Maíz Morado, trabajo en el Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.125. Compro y vendo maíz morado (seco o mojado), coronta, polvillo y grano. interesados comunicarse al #969000891 - 930796554. Email: julio92_28@hotmailcom .  ¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

----------


## JulioCesarMaízMorado

Soy Empresario Mayorista de Maíz Morado, trabajo en el Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.125. Compro y vendo maíz morado (seco o mojado), coronta, polvillo y grano. interesados comunicarse al #969000891 - 930796554. Email: julio92_28@hotmailcom .             ¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

----------


## Marita Romero

Buenas tardes; Hace unos meses atrás sembramos maíz morado en el Distrito de Socabaya-Arequipa. Ahora tenemos 10 000 kilos de maíz morado de primera (semilla de Canta) y  estamos buscando compradores, les agradeceré mucho me orienten sobre la comercialización de este producto o si estuvieran interesados en adquirirla pueden comunicarse con el Sr. Atilio Romero Zea al 054202052   957886204   y 950293456 ó a mi correo marita_romero@hotmail.com cel 989672207  Saludos cordiales  Maria del Carmen Romero.

----------

